# Is this a collared dove?



## VivaDaWolf (May 6, 2011)

Hello, I work at a wildlife rehab center and we recently got in 3 doves from South Carolina. 2 of them are definitely mourning doves, but the lighter one...I have no clue! I've never seen one like it before, and google images tells me that it should be a collared dove. I came for thoughts from the experts  Its about 55g in the photos.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b361/Araask/New/IMG_9728.jpg all 3
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b361/Araask/New/IMG_9730.jpg mystery bird
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b361/Araask/New/IMG_9731.jpg mourning


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, it could be. Click on my user name and have a look in my Collared Doves album to compare.


----------

